# Newport Fall 2016 - Oct. 8, 2016 - Corona Del Mar, CA, USA



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 27, 2016)

Another SoCal Comp! This was literally announced yesterday on the WCA page.
here.

See you there!


----------

